

My Summer Programming Project (Open-Sourced) - hbkm
http://dragpic.herokuapp.com

======
hbkm
Starting as a total newbie in the programming world this summer, I dove head-
first into the bare-essentials. This project is the result of most that i
learned in these two months with the help of my brother. When i go back to
finish my last year of high school, i look forward to continuing my code
journey. Any feedback is much appreciated! Thanks for checking it out ;)

~~~
fersho311
Good job, keep up the great work!

------
fong1991
Thanks for supporting and have fun uploading pictures fasterrr!!

------
dianaangwar
Nice Work!! :D

------
minhdiep52
damn, what a great work!

